# Liver cancer



## goldensrbest

This is my next question, if any bodys golden has had liver cancer, and at what age, what did you do for treatment, what was the out come for your 4 legged baby?


----------



## AmbikaGR

What type of liver cancer has been diagnosed?


----------



## goldensrbest

He has not had the needle aspirate done yet, we had the ultrasound done, please look at all my other post on here and main board.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well there could be a number of different things going on with your boy Spencer and as you know most are not good. HOWEVER do not throw in the towel. I did not read all your posts so I am not sure how old he is but my Keeper, 13 1/2 years old, has been dealing with liver issues for the past 3 1/2+ years. Right from the beginning the thought was some type of cancer but until she is gone we will never know for sure what the liver issue is. It is spotted, irregular shaped and a variety of see able things. The needle aspiration was inconclusive and even in the beginning, at just over 10, I was not willing to operate to have them tell me what we "thought" we already "knew". It is a decision I am glad I made back then. Over the years her health has wavered and on two occasions we went to the vets expecting not to bring her back home with us. Her vet has made me promise that in the end she will get the liver to see how this "miracle" has lasted this long. Her quality of life is good I believe. At this time she is on non stop antibiotics, as every time we stop them now she crashes pretty quickly. I know this may not be the "typical" case but stranger things do happen. I can only hope that is the case for your Spencer. Good Luck!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm really sorry that you're dealing with this. But, I agree in the other thread that you mustn't let your thoughts go wild. Spencer could be dealing with any of many things. I noticed in your report something about the lymph nodes. Again, any number of things. 

Milk thistle is very good for the liver and at his age, it would be a good idea anyway. When is the aspirate going to be done?

Oh, and for ease in tracking Spencer's journey (and yours) if you would just continue on in this thread (or one of his others) but stay the course in one of the threads we'll find you guys and the most recent update quicker. Just an suggestion.

Good luck with your golden oldie and please keep us updated. I hope his stomach is feeling better today. Again, did they give you anything to settle his stomach? And, once you have the results from the aspirate it would be a good idea to ask the vet what they would do if Spencer were their friend. Has this vet always been his vet?


----------



## coppers-mom

I thought I posted, but it seems to have gotten lost.

I read your other thread and realize you already had a blood test done and spencer's liver enzymes were elevated. do you know how high they were? My current older guy (Copper) has problems with his liver enzymes fluctuating. it could be due to an infection, antibiotics or anything else. His have been 350 without any reason that could be determined.

My regular vet thought Copper had a liver mass last year (Nov. 2008). I took him to a specialist and it turns out the tumor was on his spleen and not his liver. He had his spleen removed last February and is doing pretty well.

His specialist has recommended denamarin (which is pretty expensive) which is Sam-E and milk thistle to improve his liver function. I have read other posts where milk thistle has helped with liver function and I believe that is available at GNC. She wants to recheck his liver function in 4 weeks to see if it has improved.

If Spencer has liver cancer the time you have left will depend on how far is has metastasized and how fast it grows. I know this is hard to deal with. I lost my last golden to what was probably liver or splenic cancer.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> His specialist has recommended denamarin (which is pretty expensive) which is Sam-E and milk thistle to improve his liver function. I have read other posts where milk thistle has helped with liver function and I believe that is available at GNC. She wants to recheck his liver function in 4 weeks to see if it has improved.


I attended a client seminar at the veterinarian practice we use and the vet that did the lecture agreed with the Denamarin (Sam-E and milk thistle) supplementation for dogs with liver issues. Both main ingredients help with liver issues and the Sam-E also assists in cognituve function. 

To the original poster: sending thoughts and prayers your way for Spencer.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I agree Denamarin is a very good supplement for liver issues although I do no use it. In the beginning of her issues I was using Marin (milk thistle supplement) and a human grade Sam-E (400 mg). After doing some research I dropped the Marin and started using a supplement from Nature's Farmacy called Liver Support with the Sam-E. Keeper has done well on it and it is much more economical than the Marin. I just re-ordered the Liver Support online for a 2 lb. container for about $80 including shipping. The container lasts almost 10 months for Keeper.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our first Golden Polly's only symptom was recurring abdominal edema. Finally we did an exploratory surgery. Dx was advanced liver cancer with 1 to 3 weeks to live. She was 6.

I started feeding her boiled hamburger, rice, peas and carrots simply because she would eat that. Long story short : she lived until she was 14 1/2. It turned out she had some problem with kibble. Everytime we tried to put her back on dry dog food the fluid would build up again. We finally decided that making her food was the best way so we did that. Every Saturday for the next 8 1/2 years. I'd do it again.

I don't want to give false hope, but please make sure you've looked at all the possibilities.

And good luck to you. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## goldensrbest

Thank-you all for the replies,isn't sam-e, what people take for low mood, i have noy looked it up, so if this is a silly question, please excuse me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

wishihad2goldens said:


> Our first Golden Polly's only symptom was recurring abdominal edema. Finally we did an exploratory surgery. Dx was advanced liver cancer with 1 to 3 weeks to live. She was 6.
> 
> I started feeding her boiled hamburger, rice, peas and carrots simply because she would eat that. Long story short : she lived until she was 14 1/2. It turned out she had some problem with kibble. Everytime we tried to put her back on dry dog food the fluid would build up again. We finally decided that making her food was the best way so we did that. Every Saturday for the next 8 1/2 years. I'd do it again.
> 
> I don't want to give false hope, but please make sure you've looked at all the possibilities.
> 
> And good luck to you. We'll be praying for you.


 
OMG..... that gives me chills... to think of the what could have beens. Thank doG you listened to your intuition and to Polly.


----------



## GoldenCamper

goldensrbest said:


> Thank-you all for the replies,isn't sam-e, what people take for low mood, i have noy looked it up, so if this is a silly question, please excuse me.


I was thinking of you and Spencer and did a search for your posts and noticed no one had responded to your question. It's not silly at all and never be apprehensive about asking anything, please.

I noticed the veterinary Sam E mentioned in this thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=71507&page=3

Here is a link to one of the places to purchase it.

http://www.naturalwoof.com/pet-health-solutions-denestra.html

Taken from the above link- "Pet Health Solutions Denestra increases the amount of naturally occurring Glutathione, a potent antioxidant shown to promote liver cell regeneration and protect against toxins and free radicals."

Hope you guys are hanging in there. And if I may, I think attitude in this situation is everything. When I'm stressed and having a bad day, my dog isn't himself either. If I'm happy, so is he. Difficult thing (if not impossible) to be upbeat in your situation, I know, just thought I would mention it. Best wishes.


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldensrbest said:


> Thank-you all for the replies,isn't sam-e, what people take for low mood, i have noy looked it up, so if this is a silly question, please excuse me.


It's not a silly question at all. Yes it is used in humans to elevate moods. What is more interesting is research on this supplement in the veterinary community. I think Hotel 4 Dogs mentioned a clinical trial underway now looking at its effectiveness to control arthritis issues. In addition it's been used to improve doggie cognition. I think this supplement has a lot of promise for our pups in the future.

Does anyone know a good rule of thumb for dosing milk thistle (and Co-Q 10?). We got the okay from Barkley's vet to get him on these to help with the chemotherapy.

Please keep us posted on Spencer's upcoming aspirate. I'll be sending you all good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll post this here and also send DG a pm. 

Copper's internal specialist recommended he be put on Denamarin for liver support last year. It turns out that his liver test (performed by my regular vet) was incorrect so I have not used it unitl his liver enzymes were elevated last month. He is now back on it will have a retest in a couple of weeks.

I checked it out and here are the amounts and ingredients:
SAMe (S-Adenosylmethionine) 425 mg
Silybin (Milk thistle) 35 mg

One tablet daily and then if his liver function has improved we can go down to 1 tablet every other day. This is the dose for a dog that weighs 64.4 lbs. If your dog weighs 66 - 120 lbs, he should get 1 tablet twice a day, taken 1 hour before his meal to improve absorption. It is available much cheaper online than I paid, but it does seem to do the job.

Good luck to you and spencer.


----------



## hotel4dogs

my Toby has chronic liver problems (that just became acute, but I won't steal the thread with that). 
He gets 200 mg of sam-E and 175 mg of milk thistle, twice a day. He weighs 80 pounds. (side note to theresa, that sounds like an awful low dose of milk thistle for Copper).


----------



## justmejanis

Keeping you and Spencer in my thoughts. I know how stressful it can be. Please give him a big hug from me!


----------



## goldensrbest

He is not feeling good at all, yesterday, today.


----------



## AmbikaGR

goldensrbest said:


> He is not feeling good at all, yesterday, today.



I am so sorry to hear this but it is not uncommon. I remember when my Brandi was sick. She would be fine for weeks then have a real bad day or two then bounce right back and seem fine. There were many more peaks than there were valleys thankfully. I hope this is what you are seeing at this time. :crossfing


----------



## liz08

Speak with your vet about it before starting anything, but you could definitely look into some milk thistle. Milk thistle has been used by both humans and pets for quite some time to help repair liver damage. People use it to treat cirrhosis and damage done by drugs and alcohol (and to rid the liver of toxins as well). Pet have used it for liver problems as well. So you could definitely give it a try, and I know many people give it to their dogs. I do not know what the correct dosage would be though, so you'd have to do some research to see if it's right for your dog.


----------

